# Who else escaped



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

the Eisenstein along with Garro?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Those that escaped the Eisenstein alongside Nathaniel Garro are Iacton Qruze, Euphrati Keeler, Kyril Sindermann, Mersadie Oliton and around 70 Death Guard marines.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Wasn't there a World Eater on board?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

na that was battle for the abtssna world eater, space marine, thousand son and ultraboys


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

In older fluff, there was a World Eater aboard actually. Captain Varren, originally led the Eiseinstein but that was in the days where the Thousand Sons were at Isstvan  I heard that his name has been thrown around alot recently though, so at least we know he is probably going to feature in the Horus Heresy soon!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> In older fluff, there was a World Eater aboard actually. Captain Varren, originally led the Eiseinstein but that was in the days where the Thousand Sons were at Isstvan  I heard that his name has been thrown around alot recently though, so at least we know he is probably going to feature in the Horus Heresy soon!


If I remember correctly, Captain Varren was mentioned in passing in _Flight of the Eisenstein_, I believe he was one of the loyalist World Eaters sent to the surface of Isstvan III.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If I remember correctly, Captain Varren was mentioned in passing in _Flight of the Eisenstein_, I believe he was one of the loyalist World Eaters sent to the surface of Isstvan III.


Correct, Varren, One of the more interesting Astartes of the World Eater Legion was sent to the surface of Isstvan III. I remember he was one of the first Astartes Tarvitz spoke too about the inpending Virus-bombardment. I`m sure he led the suriving World Eaters, who I believe was slayed by Angron during the final moments of the loyalist rebellion.:victory:


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> the Eisenstein along with Garro?


Iacton Qruze,'The Half Heard'-Captain,3rd Company Sons of Horus
Kyril Sindermann-Primary iterator
Mersadie Oliton-Remembrancer,documentarist
Euphrati Keeler-The New Saint,remembrancer


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

bobss said:


> Correct, Varren, One of the more interesting Astartes of the World Eater Legion was sent to the surface of Isstvan III. I remember he was one of the first Astartes Tarvitz spoke too about the inpending Virus-bombardment. I`m sure he led the suriving World Eaters, who I believe was slayed by Angron during the final moments of the loyalist rebellion.:victory:


Spoliers
It was Captain Ehrlen (not Varren) of the World Eaters that Tarvitz spoke with. Ehrlen was later killed in the inital ground fighting. As far I i'm aware Varren has not yet been mentioned in the Heresy Books. I really hope he does get a part to play. 

There are still loyalists alive on Isstvan and maby he is one of the survivors.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

mal310 said:


> Spoliers
> It was Captain Ehrlen (not Varren) of the World Eaters that Tarvitz spoke with. Ehrlen was later killed in the inital ground fighting. As far I i'm aware Varren has not yet been mentioned in the Heresy Books. I really hope he does get a part to play.
> 
> There are still loyalists alive on Isstvan and maby he is one of the survivors.


Indeed, my mistake; however with the difference of name, my point _still_ stands, with reference to the actions upon Isstvan III. In the aftermath of the bombardment Ehrlen and a portion of his remaining World Eaters staved off an assault by Angron so Tarvitz could achieve.... something.

Don`t quote me, because my_ Galaxy in Flames _has not been read for a long while, and I`m not forking it out just to prove a minimal point:victory:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Spoliers
> There are still loyalists alive on Isstvan and maby he is one of the survivors.


You know this how?

I thought it was just rumours and hints or is it a confirmed fact?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> You know this how?
> 
> I thought it was just rumours and hints or is it a confirmed fact?


It is still rumour, but I think highly, from hints by several authors, that our ever-immortal protagonist Garviel Loken may still survive, alongside possibly Ancient Rylanor, the Emperors Children Dreadnaught, as hinted in _Fulgrim_ as well.

This may somehow be intertwinned with Garro`s covert ''mission'', the founding of the Grey Knights and so forth, but realistically this is just the Black Library enthusaists variant of wish-listing


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> You know this how?
> 
> I thought it was just rumours and hints or is it a confirmed fact?


As Bobss stated, this has been strongly hinted at. Dan Abnett has confirmed that Loken is still alive and hopfully a few others survived with him.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Indeed. But I know for a fact that Captain Varren of the World Eaters was mentioned in passing in _Flight of the Eisenstein_, i'll flick through when I get a chance and get a page reference. But you are right in regards to Ehrlen being the World Eater in command of the loyalist World Eaters on Isstvan III rather than Varren.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

mal310 said:


> As Bobss stated, this has been strongly hinted at. Dan Abnett has confirmed that Loken is still alive and hopfully a few others survived with him.


Source me to this, because to my recollection he has said it is a possibility.

A possibility may i add that I hope does not become a reality. I liked Loken, beleive me i thought he was a great charactor, but the dead should stay dead, it was a clever and succinct ending in my opinion and left the story fresh and interesting.

To make a plant grow stronger you have to clip off the dead wood to let the newer shoots grow, I think loken torgadden and tarvitz are charactors that should be pruned away to allow others such as garro, and i hope nero vipus, to grow and embellish the story


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> Source me to this, because to my recollection he has said it is a possibility.
> 
> A possibility may i add that I hope does not become a reality. I liked Loken, beleive me i thought he was a great charactor, but the dead should stay dead, it was a clever and succinct ending in my opinion and left the story fresh and interesting.
> 
> To make a plant grow stronger you have to clip off the dead wood to let the newer shoots grow, I think loken torgadden and tarvitz are charactors that should be pruned away to allow others such as garro, and i hope nero vipus, to grow and embellish the story


Dan himself on his blog (6th paragraph down) http://theprimaryclone.blogspot.com/search?q=loken

and Aaron on his blog (the duck's 5th answer!) 
http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2010/03/02/

I undersatnd what you are saying Death, but personally I think Loken still has a lot of story to tell. I'm very much looking forward to his return.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks i only saw his video interview, i am not a blog person so dont keep up with them.

All i can say about this is DISLIKE, so so DISLIKE

I thought his death was dramatic and symbolic of Horus's complete turn to chaos and also away from reason. The rock of stability in the mournival dead, symbolising Horus spiralling out of control.

So yes I'm angry about that


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

mal310 said:


> Dan himself on his blog (6th paragraph down) http://theprimaryclone.blogspot.com/search?q=loken
> 
> and Aaron on his blog (the duck's 5th answer!)
> http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2010/03/02/
> ...


Also, in _Fulgrim_, onboard the _Andronius_, Lucius, once questioned on the fates of the other Astartes by Eidolon remarks upon the deaths of Tarvitz, Loken and Torgaddon, but also notes how before the loyalist rebellion was hammered out, Ancient Rylanor went in search of what he believed was an Aircraft hanger (Or something of a similar sort) deep beneath th ruins of the Choral City.

I hope Loken does indeed return. Though lacking compared to the personality of Torgaddon, some minor role, possibly alongside Garro would be sufficient. Though I hope he dosen`t serve any form of major role; such as being within the company of the Emperor and Sanguinius during Horus` final gambit. Will he be the lowly Astartes who`s death provokes the Emperor`s wrath? I fear so, though I pray its Aximand.

Whilst reminiscing of the original Sons of Horus, I cannot wait until _Nemesi_s to see them in action, once more:victory:



deathbringer said:


> I thought his death was dramatic and symbolic of Horus's complete turn to chaos and also away from reason. The rock of stability in the mournival dead, symbolising Horus spiralling out of control.
> 
> So yes I'm angry about that


I can totally understand that. I thought the finale of _Galaxy in Flames_, in which the dividing fractions of the Mournival are pitted against one-another in mortal-combat, from the unity of _Horus Rising_, and the slow fracture of _False Gods _was a fantastic; the pinnacle of their struggles and the final defiance of the old Luna Wolves battered beneath the newly risen storm of Horus. 

Torgaddon`s death to Aximand, and Abaddon`s attempt at slaying Loken really epitomised Horus` fall, and the encompassing mood of treachery 
So to bring a character back, irks me, although I still doubt Loken will return in any resounding way, more akin to Garro (The Grey Knights Chapter?)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I have also expressed concern about Loken returning, but I have more or less come to terms with it now, even though I would rather it if he had died to really express and emphasise the betrayal of Horus and the death of the Great Crusade.

All we can do now is hope that he isn't brought back in a cliche and unbelievable way, and that he really reconnects in with the series and the events.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Honestly I think that bringing Loken back will be the biggest mistake in Horus Heresy history. However, as to Varren: Can you give a rough estimate on where abouts he is mentioned Child? I honestly cannot remember anything about him in Flight, nor much on the World Eaters at that. Perhaps it is the audio book?


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

dark angel said:


> In older fluff, there was a World Eater aboard actually. Captain Varren, originally led the Eiseinstein but that was in the days where the Thousand Sons were at Isstvan  I heard that his name has been thrown around alot recently though, so at least we know he is probably going to feature in the Horus Heresy soon!


What have you heard regarding Varren and the Horus Heresy books Dark? A Heresy book that centers on the World Eaters is top of my want list.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Honestly? It was very little bar the name being thrown around at recent meetings for the Horus Heresy, that is all that the person was willing to say. So yeah, I think we will be seeing a World Eaters novel before long :biggrin:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I actually tried to write one of those once. maybe i should get back to it...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Honestly? It was very little bar the name being thrown around at recent meetings for the Horus Heresy, that is all that the person was willing to say. So yeah, I think we will be seeing a World Eaters novel before long :biggrin:


A World Eaters novel, exlusively for their Legion would be very interesting, but from what moment onwards? In _After Desh`ea _Angron, recently introduced into the War Hound Legion is portrayed as a simplistic prick, and true there is the room for character development from his induction onwards, but realistically its imperative this story would have to be written by one of the Black Library veterans; Abnett or McNeil, to prevent it becoming yet another_ Descent of Angels_/_Sons of Dorn_. 

For once, Audio`s will prove to be interesting and shall, finally tie this Loken issue up, though I can`t help but think it has soured the opening trilogy and its complement of characters to a minor extent. I`m thinking the second Garro one?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> In _After Desh`ea _Angron, recently introduced into the War Hound Legion is portrayed as a simplistic prick, and true there is the room for character development from his induction onwards, but realistically its imperative this story would have to be written by one of the Black Library veterans; Abnett or McNeil, to prevent it becoming yet another_ Descent of Angels_/_Sons of Dorn_.


_After Desh'ea_ was a great short story, portraying Angron fantastically given what had happened to him. I think Matt Farrer has earned the right to write a World Eaters novel (despite the fact that I think its unlikely such a thing will come to pass), I don't think that Abnett or McNeill need to get the majority of the tales to tell.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _After Desh'ea_ was a great short story, portraying Angron fantastically given what had happened to him. I think Matt Farrer has earned the right to write a World Eaters novel (despite the fact that I think its unlikely such a thing will come to pass), I don't think that Abnett or McNeill need to get the majority of the tales to tell.


_After Desh`ea _was interesting, and written to a good standard, but I don`t believe Matt Farrer is capable --as much as I adored the Shira Calpurnia Omnibus -- to continue on from that story without large leaps of time. Infact, as a general rule I`m not fond of novels detailing massive overhauls and skipping, such as that of (_Descent of Angels_) or the Neophyte-based novel -_Sons of Dorn_. That said, from what I can gather from _Prospero Bur_ns, the Wolves, who seem to be Pre-Imperium in the extract, are detailed well, as Abnett (and I believe McNeill, also) are capable ''this'' to a high standard. It will be interesting to see how AD-B in _The First Heretic_ can encompass _Scions of the Storm_, and yet add subtle changes due to varying writing styles.

Of course, Farrer would not have to write about the World Eaters directly after their metamorphosis from the War Hounds, maybe something around Isstvan III, or _Raven`s Flight _and Isstvan V? But again, I just feel it would be a hard challenge, with a high risk of it turning into a dullen, monologue of an equally one-dimensional Primarch. However, Kharn, in After Desh`ea was superb, stark antithesis from the raging, blood-drunk manic of the 41st Millenium, so theres hope, I guess.

But still, incase you haven`t already noticed, I usually hate anything new, branding it as doomed to fail, before being persuaded and gradually accepting. I _was_ of_ Nemesis_, _Mechanicum_, _The First Heretic_, even _Tales of Heresy_. 

Abnett and McNeill have earned their places in the Horus Heresy, and rightly so they should be involved in detailing major events, with the latter having written over 4, thus far. Though there are still plenty of other Black Library authors who still have not had the chance, but bear the talent to be an overall boon to the series: Thorpe, Reynolds, Farrer (Full novel for each... if they are suitable and confident for such a role, considering).


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Honestly? It was very little bar the name being thrown around at recent meetings for the Horus Heresy


Nope. It wasn't.

I'll clarify that: Varren's name hasn't ever come up regarding a World Eaters novel. I think it did come up once in the pub, rather than at the meeting table, but never in regards to a World Eater novel.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Nope. It wasn't.
> 
> I'll clarify that: Varren's name hasn't ever come up regarding a World Eaters novel. I think it did come up once in the pub, rather than at the meeting table, but never in regards to a World Eater novel.


Ah, well that is what Christian on Bolthole mentioned a short while ago (Month at most) and I believe he is an editor? Dunno though..


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheap dig DA, cheap dig lol, even as a massive world eater fan i cant imagine a world eater loyalist or traitor book cos it would just be bolter and chainaxe porno.

World Eaters: laying down some piping....anybody order a meat pizza?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Ah, well that is what Christian on Bolthole mentioned a short while ago (Month at most) and I believe he is an editor? Dunno though..


He is an editor - that's true, obviously. And a great editor, too.

But nope, Varren has never come up in regards to a World Eater novel.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

So then the next question is, has his name popped up in regards to anyother HH novels/short stories?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> So then the next question is, has his name popped up in regards to anyother HH novels/short stories?


Infact, what else seem`s to be happening in regards of the Horus Heresy? Last I heard, there seemed to be a sense of turmoil, as the time has come during the Heresy, itself, that there is very little, if no background from the Dropsite Massacre `til the Siege of Terra (Though what of Calth? Was that before, or after Isstvan V?) 

Any insight as to what may feature in _Age of Darkness_? I`m still hoping Graham will have the chance to write about the Cleansing of Olympia; or any author really.:grin:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bobss: Calth was after the Dropsite Massacre I believe, thus why Lorgar was at Isstvan with his Legion. I may be wrong though, but I don't believe Kor Phaeron and the Word Bearers under him (Seeing as Lorgar went to Terra if I remember correctly....) had left yet. Sadly I cannot find Collected Visions at the moment to even attempt to confirm it, even if that is slightly outdated now. Also Kyme has revealed more info on Forgotten Sons if you want some more information on Age of Darkness, just look at his blog, I think it is the newest post


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Bobss: Calth was after the Dropsite Massacre I believe, thus why Lorgar was at Isstvan with his Legion. I may be wrong though, but I don't believe Kor Phaeron and the Word Bearers under him (Seeing as Lorgar went to Terra if I remember correctly....) had left yet. Sadly I cannot find Collected Visions at the moment to even attempt to confirm it, even if that is slightly outdated now. Also Kyme has revealed more info on Forgotten Sons if you want some more information on Age of Darkness, just look at his blog, I think it is the newest post


 Kyme has something new upon his Blog? This is _most_ interesting 

Yes, I believe all Primarchs of the Traitor Legions where present at Isstvan V, except Magnus. Its just without having read _Battle for the Abyss_ I`m not too sure on Calth etc. I believe the debacle around Signus is yet to be written, but other than those examples, its still unclear what will be filling in that gap until Terra.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I had a look at the Black Library Bolthole today for the first time and found some World Eater and Varren mentions that some of you might find interesting. I certainly did.

ABD on the World Eater’s 
_The second reason it'll be a while is that given the choice, the Night Lords are my fallback option for the Horus Heresy. My first choice is the World Eaters, and the Word Bearers are my much-beloved second. The reason the Night Lords come in at third is simply because the Night Lord series is already going to have so many pre-Heresy flashbacks and scenes, that doing an HH novel as well would be like grinding the same subject over and over again. Soul Hunter and the other 2 (or 5) novels will have a lot of Heresy-era jazz, including Night Haunter showing up in memories, and what the Legion was up to back then. After all, it's the relatively recent past for these characters. They're still pissed off about it._http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?showtopic=890&st=210

James Swallow on the same subject

_Varren is mentioned in passing in The Flight of the Eisenstein for exactly this reason. His story - and that of the World Eaters - has yet to be told..._http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?showtopic=886
Looks like you were right Child of Emperor about that mention in Flight of the Eisenstein. 

Both of the above sound very promising. With what ADB has mentioned on this very thread I’m not sure if he would include Varren in a World Eater book (which I think would be a shame). But never the less I’m very excited at the possibility of ADB doing a World Eaters book and I’m sure it would be great. 
I still think Varren will turn out to be one of the survivors of Isstvan III. The end of Galaxy in Flames mentions a few “lost looking World Eaters” at the end. 
Varren's one of them , bet ya.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Certainly some interesting extracts there, especially those from AD-B; at least he`s wanting to spread some love onto a somewhat untouched Legion, though I`m still waiting how the Black Legion of the 41st Millenium fare *cough* Void Dragon.

I doubt Varren survived the Dropsite Massacre, was he even on Isstvan V? I mean, if he did survive it, he would be mentioned in _Raven`s Flight _

When the Imperial Army/Navy resuces the remnants of Corax`s Legion 
 Or is it Isstvan III? As long as Loken dosen`t interfere everythings fine:biggrin:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

My mistake Bobss, not the Dropsite Massacre, Isstvan III. I'll edit the original.


----------

